# The most badass golf bag ever.



## Chris (Sep 29, 2006)

Saw a dude playing with one of these in Cali. Fucking thing is awesome!

http://www.caddyrackgolf.com/


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 29, 2006)

From where emits the beer? Oh, that was caddySHACK! My bad!


----------



## darren (Sep 29, 2006)

Very nice. I frickin' hate my golf bag with all the clubs rattling around loose.

Oh, nice... they make a "staff bag" that's more reasonably priced, and you can get just the caddyrack to retrofit onto your own bag. (Though i don't think my bag will accommodate it... it has a divided plastic top.)


----------



## Jason (Sep 29, 2006)

how did I know chris started this thread


----------



## Leon (Sep 29, 2006)

my golf bag is made by Hanes, and quite snuggly holds my club and balls 

[action=Leon]has a real golf bag at home. it's small, holds his clubs, and has one compartment for spare balls and tee's.[/action]


----------



## Regor (Sep 29, 2006)

Wow... I must be mistaken. I could have swore somebody just used "badass" and "golf" in the same sentence.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 29, 2006)

Regor said:


> Wow... I must be mistaken. I could have swore somebody just used "badass" and "golf" in the same sentence.





after what popsyche said, i was really disappointed when i saw it didnt actually have a beer spout.


----------



## Jason (Sep 30, 2006)

Leon said:


> my golf bag is made by Hanes, and quite snuggly holds my club and balls
> 
> [action=Leon]has a real golf bag at home. it's small, holds his clubs, and has one compartment for spare balls and tee's.[/action]


----------

